
Why German bread is the best in the world - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/germany-best-bread/index.html
======
hourislate
If ever in Toronto (Etobicoke), visit the Dimpflmeier Bakery. What a treat.

[http://www.dimpflmeierbakery.com/](http://www.dimpflmeierbakery.com/)

Germany and Eastern Europeans make the best bread. It is at a totally
different level than the Bread or baked goods we are accustom to in the USA.
SF Sourdough (although delicious) can't hold a candle to a good German
Sourdough Rye.

